# hgh frag  176-191



## stylus187 (Sep 9, 2010)

Has anyone here had any positive effects from this pep, 176-191 hgh frag, Im doing way too much research, and getting too many mixed reviews from journal research and forum data. In retrospect all this fucking research is making me change my mind back and forth. If anyone has first hand experience with using this, I would greatly appreciate some "experienced feedback", not journal realted studies....... Thanks, Stylus 187


----------



## Walnutz (Sep 9, 2010)

The stuff does work but you need to already have low bf % to see results.  An obese person won't notice the difference.


----------



## 1mudman (Sep 9, 2010)

Now I'm really confused. What i read about it was that it really helps you lose bf? I had been thinking about trying it also, but there seems to be no really good data or experience with it.


----------



## stylus187 (Sep 9, 2010)

1mudman said:


> Now I'm really confused. What i read about it was that it really helps you lose bf? I had been thinking about trying it also, but there seems to be no really good data or experience with it.


 I went ahead and orderd 10 mgs, it was pretty cheap. Fuck it, i'll try it, if it sucks I wont order it again. Check out aminooutpost.com. pretty cheap. stylus187


----------



## 1mudman (Oct 2, 2010)

dosed at 250mcgs morning and 250mcgs evening, lost 14 lbs, 3% BF in 10 days with first vial. Starting second vial hope it works as well. And yes if you BF is high you will certainly notice 3 % in 10 days.  Had Dr. visit day after I started it and a return visit to schedule MRI 10 days later, Dr. liked to died and asked if I was trying to lose weight?  Its kind of funny as you dont feel any different and dont really know you are losing weight, I also about crapped my britches when I stepped on the scales.


----------



## unclem (Oct 2, 2010)

i got 3-4 months expierience with hgh and its not worth the money. i see no results, i got more quicker results from kynoselen, lcarn, amp5, slin, b12, hcg. i got 200ius i think left and iam going on to better things. epo is one. mgf and igf-lfr-3 maybe. still trying to find the wright info. on mgf and the more u get info, the more u get confused, iam listening to my trainer hes been in the game just about as long as me. if ur looking to get weight loss and dont have or want to pay for it, then u got some great guys, girls on here that no there shit. SD, BUILT, CURT, CT, DG806, BANDAIDEWOMAN, SASSY, LAM, TOMILSON OR T, GEARS, PYES, alot others but those are who i pay attention and read there posts alot. sorry if i left anyone out. JUGGERNUT.contact them and ask them to help u with diet they will give u help, but, u have to listen. iam not one for wat works for dieting, i know the drugs part thats all. but its more than that. fuck, dont be embarrased when it comes to bbing ask. good luck to all of u.


----------



## stylus187 (Oct 3, 2010)

unclem said:


> i got 3-4 months expierience with hgh and its not worth the money. i see no results, i got more quicker results from kynoselen, lcarn, amp5, slin, b12, hcg. i got 200ius i think left and iam going on to better things. epo is one. mgf and igf-lfr-3 maybe. still trying to find the wright info. on mgf and the more u get info, the more u get confused, iam listening to my trainer hes been in the game just about as long as me. if ur looking to get weight loss and dont have or want to pay for it, then u got some great guys, girls on here that no there shit. SD, BUILT, CURT, CT, DG806, BANDAIDEWOMAN, SASSY, LAM, TOMILSON OR T, GEARS, PYES, alot others but those are who i pay attention and read there posts alot. sorry if i left anyone out. JUGGERNUT.contact them and ask them to help u with diet they will give u help, but, u have to listen. iam not one for wat works for dieting, i know the drugs part thats all. but its more than that. fuck, dont be embarrased when it comes to bbing ask. good luck to all of u.


I wasnt impressed with the 176 frag either.


----------



## Kirk B (Oct 6, 2010)

unclem said:


> i got 3-4 months expierience with hgh and its not worth the money. i see no results, i got more quicker results from kynoselen, lcarn, amp5, slin, b12, hcg. i got 200ius i think left and iam going on to better things. epo is one. mgf and igf-lfr-3 maybe. still trying to find the wright info. on mgf and the more u get info, the more u get confused, iam listening to my trainer hes been in the game just about as long as me. if ur looking to get weight loss and dont have or want to pay for it, then u got some great guys, girls on here that no there shit. SD, BUILT, CURT, CT, DG806, BANDAIDEWOMAN, SASSY, LAM, TOMILSON OR T, GEARS, PYES, alot others but those are who i pay attention and read there posts alot. sorry if i left anyone out. JUGGERNUT.contact them and ask them to help u with diet they will give u help, but, u have to listen. iam not one for wat works for dieting, i know the drugs part thats all. but its more than that. fuck, dont be embarrased when it comes to bbing ask. good luck to all of u.




no clem huh  that sucks i will try what i have then fuck it  i quess


----------



## 1mudman (Oct 10, 2010)

I did 2 bottles of it dosed at 250mcgs morn, 250mcgs at bedtime. I was using t3 at 50 mcgs daily, dropped down from 75mcgs after 1 month. I had reached a stale mate and was not moving the scales or BMI machine to much even with 2500 cals, weight during lunch, cardio after work. I decided to try the frag. I really didnt think it was working as you feel know different, I was thinking what a rip off. I had a dr's visit for some back problems and weighed 228 lbs. Had another appt 10 days later and weighed 214 with my clothes on. Doctor liked to shit, asked me if I was trying to lose weight and was really concerned about the weight loss. I told her yes and didnt tell her how. Let system clear out for 3 days while I had to travel on business. When I returned I started the second bottle and lost another 8lbs. Did the last of it last night and weighed today after pigging out all weekend and had some beer Friday night, was in gym gear with shoes on. If I hadnt had some a full gut I think I would have showed at least 10 lbs lost. On another note I was also using Melanotan II while using the first bottle but not on the second. The MT II did control my appetite and I had to make myself eat.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2010)

according to peptide guru datbtrue, you need to be running a fair amount of it in a large calorific deficit . . IDK whether you'd get value for money, there are better options IMO


----------

